# file ext and the kernel   [solved]

## idella4

My / is reiserfs.  I have other partitions in ext3 and ext4.

```

idella@genny ~ $ mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda5 on /mnt/ubuntu type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda8 on /mnt/images type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sdc2 on /mnt/centos type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda2 on /mnt/squeeze type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda3 on /mnt/lenny type ext3 (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

idella@genny ~ $ uname -a

Linux genny 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #9 SMP Wed Jul 21 02:10:22 WST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

so, 

```

idella@genny ~ $ sudo mount /mnt/gentoo64

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

cat /etc/fstab

.....................

UUID=858bdb43-035e-4659-8b21-69d6624f9adc  /mnt/gentoo64    ext4           defaults        0 2

......................

```

Now; for 2.6.31

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │
> 
>   │ │       <M> Second extended fs support                                               │ │
> ...

 

It seems the root system likes the kernel to have the system file system as built in.  That's fine.  But what's going on with ext4?

It has basically the same config as ext3.  t seems some other mystery setting in perhaps interfering?

```

idella@genny ~ $ uname -a

Linux genny 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #4 SMP Sat Jul 17 23:42:12 WST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux                                                       

idella@genny ~ $ mount                                                                         

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)                                                                   

/dev/root on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)                                               

proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda1 on /mnt/suse type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/sda5 on /mnt/ubuntu type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda8 on /mnt/images type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda11 on /mnt/ubuntu64 type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sdd1 on /mnt/gentoo64 type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sdc2 on /mnt/centos type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda2 on /mnt/squeeze type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda3 on /mnt/lenny type ext3 (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

the config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>        < > Second extended fs support                                               │ │
> 
>   │ │       <*> Ext3 journalling file system support                                     │ │
> ...

 

```

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8 $ uname -a

Linux genny 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #6 SMP Tue Jul 20 01:43:18 WST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8 $ mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=1034904k,nr_inodes=220763,mode=755)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cachedir on /lib/splash/cache type tmpfs (rw,relatime,size=4096k,mode=644)

/dev/sda1 on /mnt/suse type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/sda5 on /mnt/ubuntu type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda8 on /mnt/images type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda11 on /mnt/ubuntu64 type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sdd1 on /mnt/gentoo64 type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sdc2 on /mnt/centos type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda2 on /mnt/squeeze type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda3 on /mnt/lenny type ext3 (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

the config for 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │
> 
>   │ │       < > Second extended fs support                                               │ │
> ...

 

Yes I have two other kernels that work, and I can get 2.6.31 to work by other means, I'd just like to get the insight into this.  

Can anyone please explain?

----------

## scouter389

is the ext4 module loaded when you try to mount the partition?

please post the output of 

```
lsmod
```

----------

## idella4

```

idella@genny /usr/src $ uname -a

Linux genny 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #9 SMP Wed Jul 21 02:10:22 WST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux                                                       

idella@genny /usr/src $ lsmod                                                                  

Module                  Size  Used by                                                          

snd_seq_dummy           2408  0                                                                

snd_seq_oss            23576  0                                                                

snd_seq_midi_event      6304  1 snd_seq_oss                                                    

snd_seq                43128  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event                   

snd_seq_device          6204  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq                              

snd_pcm_oss            32884  0                                                                

snd_mixer_oss          12700  1 snd_pcm_oss                                                    

ext3                  106828  4                                                                

jbd                    43052  1 ext3                                                           

ext4                  201112  0                                                                

mbcache                 7140  2 ext3,ext4                                                      

jbd2                   54132  1 ext4                                                           

ath5k                 109968  0

ath                     7332  1 ath5k

kvm_intel              39104  0

kvm                   141880  1 kvm_intel

tun                    11916  0

snd_hda_codec_realtek   184252  1

snd_hda_intel          23228  1

snd_hda_codec          57000  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               6312  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                65124  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              18256  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    51592  13 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8164  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

idella@genny /usr/src $ mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda5 on /mnt/ubuntu type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda8 on /mnt/images type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sdc2 on /mnt/centos type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda2 on /mnt/squeeze type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda3 on /mnt/lenny type ext3 (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

idella@genny /usr/src $ sudo mount /mnt/gentoo64

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

----------

## scouter389

what does 

```
dmesg | tail 
```

show when you  attempt to mount the drive?

----------

## idella4

scouter389

```

idella@genny /mnt/images/genny/linux-2.6.32-xen-r1 $ sudo mount /mnt/gentoo64

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

idella@genny /mnt/images/genny/linux-2.6.32-xen-r1 $ sudo dmesg | tail

[ 3275.313160] device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

[ 3275.316785] virbr0: port 1(eth0) entering learning state

[ 3286.312008] virbr0: no IPv6 routers present

[ 3290.316008] virbr0: port 1(eth0) entering forwarding state

[ 3298.205134] virbr0: port 1(eth0) entering disabled state

[ 3298.211242] device eth0 left promiscuous mode

[ 3298.211368] virbr0: port 1(eth0) entering disabled state

[ 3298.315928] device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

[ 3298.319572] virbr0: port 1(eth0) entering learning state

[ 3299.510649] EXT4-fs (sdd1): Filesystem with huge files cannot be mounted read-write without CONFIG_LBDAF

```

well done.  I didn't think of this simple tracking.  Any idea what LBDAF refers to?

----------

## Etal

You can press '/' in menuconfig to bring up search:

```
 .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.34.1 Configuration                  

 ────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

 ┌───────────────────── Search Results ─────────────────────┐

 │ Symbol: LBDAF [=n]                                       │

 │ Prompt: Support for large (2TB+) block devices and files │

 │   Defined at block/Kconfig:26                            │

 │   Depends on: BLOCK [=y] && !64BIT [=y]                  │

 │   Location:                                              │

 │     -> Enable the block layer (BLOCK [=y])               │

 ├──────────────────────────────────────────────────( 99%)──┤

 │                         < Exit >                         │

 └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

----------

## idella4

ok thanks.  I've already adjusted it, recompiling in progress, the recompile is recompiling just about everything.

sure enough;

```

idella@genny ~/Documents $ uname -r

2.6.31-gentoo-r6

idella@genny ~/Documents $ mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda1 on /mnt/suse type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/sda5 on /mnt/ubuntu type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda8 on /mnt/images type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda11 on /mnt/ubuntu64 type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sdd1 on /mnt/gentoo64 type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sdc2 on /mnt/centos type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda2 on /mnt/squeeze type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda3 on /mnt/lenny type ext3 (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

I thought it must have been another setting impacting it.  That about wraps it up

----------

## scouter389

I'm glad to help. I've been bitten by this suprise once too.

----------

